# Where can i find Official Storm Totals for Connecticut?



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I have Googled everything. I cant find Storm totals for this last storm Broken down town to town.

What sites do you all use.
Thanks...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Maleko;1174251 said:


> I have Googled everything. I cant find Storm totals for this last storm Broken down town to town.
> 
> What sites do you all use.
> Thanks...


What town or major metro?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

cretebaby;1174258 said:


> What town or major metro?


Danbury Ct.

Thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

here is this weeks blizzard's totals......


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is one for Hartford.

http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=box


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

What about rhode island totals?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

abbe;1174294 said:


> what about rhode island totals?


............


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

your good. Cranston got hosed. Thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RepoMan207;1174298 said:


> ............
> 
> View attachment 88541


Where you getting them Repo?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

cretebaby;1174309 said:


> Where you getting them Repo?


Some of the sites aren't consistent....I usually just google Snow Storm Totals the day after an event, the best ones are usually within the top 5 results. Which is odd, because we know most of it comes directly from NOAA

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/nfdscc1.html


----------

